# Need help with skylight flashing (metal roof)



## Newmod (Nov 8, 2015)

Hello, I am a home remodeler/builder replacing my own roof on my house. I am installing metal roofing / rib panels and have 3 skylights that need flashed and I don't want to spend the roughly $900 for the 3 flashing kits needed. Skylights are deck mounted. One is a velux. I think the other are Anderson opening skylights. I hope this is the correct section and appreciate any help I can get. Thank you


----------



## GeorgeKarash (Jan 15, 2016)

Do you have a photo of your roof as well as the dimension of the involved roofing area?

George,
http://www.asggutter.com


----------

